# 1992 Lexus Sc 300 Build (Stealth)



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I deleted the old thread an started on this new build as it has taken a turn. I just sold my Cady CTS-V that I built in this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/buyfeatured.php?do=buy&t=17514
and started my new one.

Basically the car is this: 1992 Lexus SC 300 coupe with 72,000 original miles. Car is in perfect condition and the second one I have ever owned. I should never have sold the first. Anyway it is my daily driver and was going to get a very basic system consisiting of slash series amps, Alpine head and JL sub. Now things have changed.

New system consist of the following:
Alpine IVA-W505 head unit
Alpine PXA-H701 processor
Morel elate 6 mids with JL XR series crossovers and tweeters (Like Cady)
Focal 4" coaxials for rear feel
JL audio 600/4 bridged (300 x 2) on front components
JL audio 750/1 on 13TW5 sub in spare tire well
JL audio 300/2 on rear feel
JL audio 13TW5 sub

Possible other upgrades on stand by. 

Now to the pics.

Doors are dynamated extremed all the way around and the factory lexus baffle modified to fit the front 6 1/2's. Looks very easy but wasn't. A lot of MDF and liquid nails.

Amp rack was simple after relocating the wiring for the fuel pump and just doing some rearranging.

Rack supports the 701 (middle) and the JL amps 600/4 and 750/1 left and right. All of that is hidden behind the factory panel.

300/2 will go on the back left fender opening completely hidden also.

Tell me what you guys think of the progress so far. Should have sub building pics and more wiring pics soon.

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

You might run a risk of having some problems with noise due to the amps being so close to the fuel pump. i hope im wrong though.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

If it's anything like the last build it should be good!!

I can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

arrivalanche,

Yeah, it concerns me a little. With the 300/4 I had in there at times I would pick up a small amount of "something". I'm hoping with the isolation I did on the rack and some moving of wiring that I may have solved it. The Kenwood deck I've had in there for a while wasn't completely installed so that could have been part of the problem. Will see. It should be playing tomorrow. 

Shane


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

updates? your tomorrow is today


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice amps 

we need more pix we all know your not doing anything
looks good sofar...


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Been lazy. It seems I may have located a H701 today so I'm waiting on confirmation so I can put it in the middle. 

Last night I got all the end caps plugs back in but one. It seemed to decide it only wanted to go in about four turns. Needles to say a drill, tap and cutting of one of the other caps later I got it fixed. JL sent me two new caps today for free. I'm not the only one it seems who has had a problem.

Everything on the rack is wired and ready to go. I could probably have it playing in ten minutes. 

Updates soon.

Shane


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

neat... can I suggest a little more mat around the driver??... just in case is all.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

is the 750/1 going to be too much for a 13tw5?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Fit,

Probably. I'll have to gain it down. There rated at 600 continuous though so it shouldn't be to much of a problem. The front doors aren't going to like 300 a side to much either. 

Shane


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

oh, i thought they were rated for less, around 350 iirc. but thanks for the info, awaiting more finished pictures..


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, still waiting on my 701 so I killed a little time today. Already had one 4g wire ran to the back so I went a head and ran another one. Can't ever have to much current. Added circuit breaker and cleaned everything up. Small fuseholder is for the remote start. Engine compartment doesn't look that dirty in person.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Update,

The 300/2 wasn't going to fit where I wanted it to so it got replaced. Otto was kind enough to sell me his ARC mini for my rear feel. I think I found a neat little place to put it. It's a shame all this is going to be hidden.

Shane


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

MORE PIX!!!
looking good though


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Troy,

Yeah...Yeah. I'm trying bro. It looks like I finally scored a 701 from boilermaker here. It should ship tomorrow. Mini should be here Friday. 

Had to remove the plate that covers my gas tank last night to let the sub breathe a little more. It was a chore. Did all the wiring for the 505 last night too. Looks like Metra is finally coming out with a double DIN kit for the SC's. That will make my life a lot easier than all the glassing it was going to take.

Shane


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice keep us posted,
im here if you or a friend need anything,


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Really like the clean and understated wiring job so far, especially in the engine compartment. Keep up the good work and document with lots of pics!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Didn't want you guys to think I wasn't doing anything.

Gauge assembly removed tonight to be sent off to Lextech and have all back lighting done in LED's along with LED needles. The old cathode tubes in the needles go out and I had some dash lighting out. This is going to look really good when I get it back.

Back rear seat area dynamatted some. There use to be a partition that seperated the cabin from the gas tank. I removed that to allow some more bass to enter the cabin. Before anyone goes crazy that I removed the metal. My choice. If I get hit hard enough to make the tank leak or explode I'm dead anyway.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Update: Rack wiring all complete as 701 came in. Few pics.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

ARC mini found a new home here on the fender.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Small update. Wiring on the left side of the trunk is done. Arc wired up along with the rest of the rack. Still waiting on a Ainet cord for the Alpine DVD changer going in the glovebox. Troy ??? The coiled wire is for the sub enclosure (13tw5).

Shane


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

cool... its coming along.



btw. the metal removal in the back seat has caused me to go bi-polar!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Syd,

It will be okay.............breathe. It would take brutal hit to rupture the tank. If that happens, I'm probably gone anyway. 

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

**** Update 1/6/09 ****

Just a small update. Got everything playing but the sub. Front doors sound incredible with 300 watts on each door. Midbass is incredible. It's nice to have the gain on the amps almost off. Rear speakers is another story. I thought the Focals would be okay for rear feel.............there not. Way to harsh and no amount of EQ would help. Called Troy Audio and he hooked me up with a set of Morel Tempo coax's (5 1/4) for the rear along with a Alpine DVA-S690 DVD changer for my glove box. Hope to have it all this week. Changer is going to turn out pretty slick where it's going.

Gauge cluster came back and it turned out great too. I'll be posting some updated pics soon.

Shane


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

If the tank ruptures, that partition would not prevent the fuel from entering the cabin anyway. There may be some flex in the chassis that wasn't there before, but you are still safe.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks good! Any pics of the car itself? Always liked these cars.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Worked on the tweeter grills tonight. Original grill had grill cloth that was removed and had the following quarter sized opening of holes. Needless to say my tweeters were getting blocked considerably. Broke the drill and bits out and opened it up a little. Much better now. Going to put new cloth on and ready to go.

Shane


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

why not run the set active? you have everything needed to go active in the front, and still have your rear fill


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Got the rear baffles done today. Original plastic baffle held a 4 inch coax. Made an adapter to fit the Morel Tempo 5 inches I got from Troy Audio. Turned out easy and quick.

Shane


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

My wife is kinda upset that you got the Morels she wanted
everything is lookin good man


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

She must have got my DVD changer instead. You find out anything ???

Shane


----------



## thebigjimsho (Jan 11, 2009)

This thread sucks. I found you, Shane...when were you going to tell us? :taps foot:


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

JIm, Jim, Jim

I'm still over at the Cady site every once in a while. Car is still in the garage. I thought I had it sold but the guy backed out. I really just needed another project.

Shane


----------



## thebigjimsho (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm glad he backed out. We need your audio influence at the Caddy forums. Anywho, I've got a blown drivers midbass and my hemming and hawing over doing a system in the V is now decided. 

The guys at Sound in Motion don't like the ID IB setup that you gave me. But I'm going to do it anyway. So now I'm on the lookout for amps and speakers. The new HD 800/5 has my attention. The other option was ditching the ID and doing one of those new JL Audio flat subs in a shallow box mounted under the rear deck.

I've made it clear that I want to keep the seats open to fold down. I might even decide to do the install myself since the car is sleeping for the winter in the garage. And my former installer moved from BA to JL Audio a few years back and can get me new stuff cheap. The only problem is he is in Ft Lauderdale now. 

Anywho, I've joined up here and will be here often...

Good to see you, Shane.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some work done. Got the Morel Tempo 5's installed in the decklid. They sound very good. Two toned my speaker grills with the cloth on the decklid, turned out great. Ran Ipod cables and bass control knob into the center console. As soon as DVD changer gets here I can start buttoning things up. 

Shane


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I like the iPod Next to the HD-RLC!
looks clean, keep it up


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Everything all done in the back. Went ahead and put some baffles on the Morel's in the back so I don't have to worry about the sub bothering them. Crossed over at 120 and the baffles don't buzz or anything. Ready to put all the trunk liner back in. Mic for the bluetooth on the W505 is mounted on the pillar. Works great. Going to be taking the radar detector off the mirror as I'm going to mount the Escort SRX I took out of my wrecked on Thursday Cadillac CTS-V. It looks like it's totaled. All that work.....gone.

Built a temporary enclosure for my JL 13TW5. Wanted to see how it was going to sound before I built the spare tire enclosure. Haven't fired her up yet. Volume is .75 cuft.


Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Got the sub playing. Sounds very good. Very tight, will need some hours for break in I think. All in all I think I'll keep it.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well,

It looks like my little simple install is taking a change. "Troy Audio" has talked me into a set of Morel Piccolo tweeters and I'm going to run my 701 active off the 600/4 to the Piccolos and the Morel Elate 6's I have. Should sound good. Here's some pics of the cutout attached to my tweeter grill. Going to mold the grill, attach tweeter and then snap back into the opening.

Shane


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

I noticed the pics. What happened to the V?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pulled out in front of a Ford F150. Never saw him. Finally finished today pulling all the equipment and putting it back to stock. Very depressing.

Shane


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the wreck. I'm a new V owner (1 month) and realize how fun those cars are... 

I'm surprised to hear that it is totaled. The damage didn't look that bad.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ouch. Sorry about the Caddy. Install on the Lexus is looking good. Don't know if you're familiar with a build on a black SC400 back in the mid 90's. Done by Jamie Perkins. Won the Finals with it. I used to work with him when he was building it. Real nice car, but that gas tank can be a pain, huh?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Fran,

I used to have pics of that car years ago. I sure wish I had access to them again. He had some really nice kicks done in the car if I recall. If you know of a link or have access to some of the pics I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Alpine DHA-S690 DVD changer installed in the glove box. Had to make some small mods to the back. Troy........don't freak out. Optical cable was a big problem. Couldn't find one that would fit nor could I dremel one down to fit good. Found an original Alpine optical cable off e-bay. Fit and worked perfectly. Going to install tommorow.

Shane


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

You should have some nice tweeters soon!
swing on by we can check that stuff out! 

Looking good man keep it up,
I may join you in the supremo tweet club not sure yet..
may get some HAT stuff.. but back to your install!!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, after 17 years Metra finally made a mounting kit for the SC. Isn't one of there greatest but after a couple of mods it will do. As usual on most kits that are double DIN'd it tries to bow at the top and bottom. Broke out the table saw and some MDF and took care of it. Changer finally mounted and everything playing like it should. Still have to run another set of speaker wires in the doors for the Morels and getting close to being finished.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Didn't want you guys to think I wasn't doing anything. Finished the rack in back and did a lot of dynamatting. Covered the tank so when I put the cover back on you couldn't see anything. Still need to do the mesh in the cutouts of the tank cover but still allow the amps to breathe.

Got some new toys from Troy. Got a spare set of pillars to start molding for the Morel Piccolos. The doors just weren't going to cut it. Imaging should be a lot better also.


JL 13TW5 has come out. After a month of listening to it and a month of listening to my JL 12w6v2 I've decided that I'll keep the twelve. I like the 
TW5 but the 12w6v2 is just more musical. 


Shane


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ssmith100 said:


> Well, after 17 years Metra finally made a mounting kit for the SC. Isn't one of there greatest but after a couple of mods it will do. As usual on most kits that are double DIN'd it tries to bow at the top and bottom. Broke out the table saw and some MDF and took care of it. Changer finally mounted and everything playing like it should. Still have to run another set of speaker wires in the doors for the Morels and getting close to being finished.
> 
> Shane


Nice job man, I love that car. 

Interested in having a functioning OEM volume knob with the head unit?

If that head unit has an IR remote you can fab one of these (dunno which one is best, but they are cheap enough to try them all) into the stock location and hard wire it to the remote. Just relocate the remote eye to a hidden spot on the center console to send the signal to the head unit.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well man you know nothing will happin if you just let that studd just sit in the garage! lets see some pix of the action!!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pods for the doors have started. These pics are very rough but I thought I'd try and give an idea of what I'm going for.

Shane


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

I still have the magazine where Jamie Perkins 300 was featured. Let me know if you want it scanned. Oddly enough I was only just reading it the other night


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

keep it up slacker...
we i guess im a slacker too...
kepp it up.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

TEG,

I'd love to have a copy. I've looked all over the net trying to find that car.

T,

I'm really not feeling the pods. Will probably go another route.

S


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

ssmith100 said:


> I took out of my wrecked on Thursday Cadillac CTS-V. It looks like it's totaled. All that work.....gone.
> 
> 
> Shane



You are joking right? The car is definitely not totaled, the air bags haven't even deployed. Just change some bolt-on stuff, and it is going to be like new again!


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

I can email it or just post up here??


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Teg,

My e-mail is : [email protected] There's an underscore mark between the two S_S's.

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Your mail box is over limit??? Cannot send it, do you have a better address or can you empty some mail please.

Diagnostic-Code: smtp;552 5.2.2 This message is larger than the current system limit or the recipient's mailbox is full. Create a shorter message body or remove attachments and try sending it again.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Teg,

Let me see what I can do. Haven't ever ran into that problem. I'll try and clear some out right now.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Didn't want yall to think I wasn't doing anything. Tweeter pods are done and installed. They turned out well. Only option to get the Morel's in there. Door panels aren't back on yet as I'm waiting on some Luxery Liner for them. Dynamatted the trunk today to get ready for the fiberglass enclosure going in the spare tire well.

Shane


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice dude looks great!!
glad you got it done..
how you like it?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

T,

They sound really good. Should have my deck sent back to you this week. My buddy is bringing me my old 205 till mine gets back. PM me a price for (2) 10w6v2's. I'm thinking about adding a little more in the rear. I think they will perform better than the (1) 12w6v2

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Door panels are all back on. Dynamated both doors then added Second Skin luxury liner to them. Yes, this is a seventeen year old interior. Trunk lid done just have to add liner and the reinstall factory panel.

Shane


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Shane,
Dont hate me...
You ever think of removing the OE Grill & doing a custom one?
looks like its kinda* choke'n the mid.
also sealing the mid to the door would be a lil more of a plus
but im sure it sounds great now..
I'll give you a call this afternoon, 
Peace Man,


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Did the emails come through this time?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Teg,

Sorry, they did. That was an awesome car.

Shane


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

NOICE!!!


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

Whoa. Gorgeous job on the tweeter pods!


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

why didn´t you make one part out of the pods and the plastic cover they´re attached to? would give it a more smooth and stock look than what it is right now.


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

NICE work!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Beyond,

Two reasons. The piece the pods attaches to is very brittle (17 years old) and a new replacement is $485.00. Trying to rewrap this piece without doing any sewing would also have just been about impossible too.

I would have prefered to do it like you said but it would have been almost impossible. They actually look really good in person.

Shane


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

its only the price of a W6..
whats the big deal Shane...lol
I kidding I kidding..

Keep us posted..


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Replaced my battery today. Did a ton of research on batteries before I bought this one. I looked at them all. Optima, Odyssey, Stinger, you name it. Most battereies being built out there are made by a company called Enersys. I spec'd a Stinger battery Model 1500 that I wanted but it was close to $300.00. Talked to the company and they make the Odyssey, Stinger and Diehard Platinum. All specs for all three battereies are the same along with there casing. I had a coupon for Sears so I got the Platinum for less than $180.00. I had to replace the factory battery tray and mounting hardware to mount it like I wanted. Stock mount wouldn't work. Cut the poles down to make everything look a lot nicer along with doing my Big 2. Most of my dimming went away but still have a little with everything on. May install a small battery in the trunk. 

Not as nice as Bing's pics but I try.

Here's the pics.

Shane


----------



## kenham40 (May 26, 2009)

ssmith100 said:


> Replaced my battery today. Did a ton of research on batteries before I bought this one. I looked at them all. Optima, Odyssey, Stinger, you name it. Most battereies being built out there are made by a company called Enersys. I spec'd a Stinger battery Model 1500 that I wanted but it was close to $300.00. Talked to the company and they make the Odyssey, Stinger and Diehard Platinum. All specs for all three battereies are the same along with there casing. I had a coupon for Sears so I got the Platinum for less than $180.00. I had to replace the factory battery tray and mounting hardware to mount it like I wanted. Stock mount wouldn't work. Cut the poles down to make everything look a lot nicer along with doing my Big 2. Most of my dimming went away but still have a little with everything on. May install a small battery in the trunk.
> 
> Not as nice as Bing's pics but I try.
> 
> ...


Shane,

New member to the forum, just read through your build thus far, absolutely impressive! From my previous build I am moving from a 10W7 to a 13TW5. I am wanting to do a spare tire stealth the same as you were going to do with the 13TW5, but in a 2009 Chevy Equinox. Do you happen to have any insight as to what I can do here? I wish I had more input and info on the Equinox but I can't find much on the web. I can measure anything you want if that will help.

Again, really looking forward to watching this build, great work!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

kenham40 said:


> Shane,
> 
> New member to the forum, just read through your build thus far, absolutely impressive! From my previous build I am moving from a 10W7 to a 13TW5. I am wanting to do a spare tire stealth the same as you were going to do with the 13TW5, but in a 2009 Chevy Equinox. Do you happen to have any insight as to what I can do here? I wish I had more input and info on the Equinox but I can't find much on the web. I can measure anything you want if that will help.
> 
> Again, really looking forward to watching this build, great work!


You could do it down fire or up,
.7 - .9^
use backing popcorn for your tire well cu. ft.
make it a square ne need for fiberglass unless you want to
if you bolt it to the car you will get a bit more out of it..
Great Sub Im still thinking about doing one/two myself


----------



## kenham40 (May 26, 2009)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> You could do it down fire or up,
> .7 - .9^
> use backing popcorn for your tire well cu. ft.
> make it a square ne need for fiberglass unless you want to
> ...



I noticed in your FS thread you have the JL Audio OEM CL 441 DSP but only want to sell it all as a kit. Because my stock 2009 Chevy Equinox didn't come with a built in sub, JL told me the only piece I would need is the CL 441 DSP, does that sound right? I know you don't want to break yours up so I was going to ask if JL's price is any good. They are selling it "marked off" on their website for 299.95. If that isn't a good price, can you point me in the right direction, or if you wanted to sell yours cheaper, I am up for that as well


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

ken,

It's not me that has one for sale. Must be someone else.

Shane


----------



## kenham40 (May 26, 2009)

ssmith100 said:


> ken,
> 
> It's not me that has one for sale. Must be someone else.
> 
> Shane


Sorry about that, I was replying to Troy (I thought I quoted him).

BTW, any updates on the build?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Installed a Gentax Home Link mirror. Bought a Blendmount and mounted my Escort radar detector. Turned out well.

Shane


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That looks *JUST* like the mirror in my Genesis Coupe. I hate it the auto dimming part of it, I'd much rather have a lever to adjust for day/night driving. But I like the compass and the homelink, so I guess I'll stick with it.

Install looks good.

Jay


----------

